# What is going on Russian TV meteorite strike or something



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well we will see if they have been telling us everything about the asteroid DA14 that is to pass by some time today . Most of the time asteroids don't travel by them selves and now this just in from Russia and if this is some tag alongs of DA14 it sure is closer then 14,000 miles or so although I still don't think we will get hit by DA14 and even if it did it wouldn't be an EOTWAWKI event only equal to 2.4 megaton blast but would damage a city.
Meteorite crash in Russia: UFO fears spark panic in the Urals (VIDEO, PHOTOS) ? RT

Edit: Now the head lines say Russia shot down the meteorite and people are to pick up their kids from school and stay home. This is on a major Russian station. Trying to shoot down a meteorite doesn't make any since and I doubt they could hit something moving 17,000 mph. I got a feeling that we will never no the truth of what went on. It looked to me it was a small meteorite that came through our atmosphere and burned off a lot of material as it hit the heavier atmosphere and just kept on going are bounced off, yes something traveling 17,000 mph can bounce off our atmosphere, we have the same problem with space craft returning to earth if there angle is not right.

Now I can't get on their site possible too much traffic. But luckily someone already made a video of part of there broadcast.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats what I would expect to see from a inner geosynchronous asteroid. Nice footage-Russia has all but said they would intercept something that close. And recently. So no surprise if they did try. Thing about Russia they arent stupid and went ballistic not nuclear.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Heres a few clips mI pulled in from Russia....10 hrs minus till flyby...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

That shit aint fake..!! ::rambo::


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

cellphones reported down in Russia means satellites got hit by them incoming as well.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Third video ****in Russians hit that meteor supposedly with anti ballistic missile system. The trail kinda says its true.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

ROSE is popping these up as space events over Russia.

RSOE EDIS - Event into space in Russia [Asia] on Friday, 15 February, 2013 at 06:20 (06:20 AM) UTC. EDIS CODE: CO-20130215-38216-RUS


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it was a meteorite coming into the atmosphere, but did not hit, notice how long it is when you see it flash by and then the sonic boom takes also after the big flash you see it still going. I wonder if we will ever know what it real is. Just hope the big one isn't this close, and don't believe that it isn't related to DA14 due today.

Well now I see the major networks are picking up on it. Funny how sites like godlikeproductions had it over a hour ago and the major networks are just picking it up.

Russian Twitter page https://twitter.com/RT_com

500 hurt 6 buildings damaged in different cities. Sounds to me it was a sonic wave as it crossed the atmosphere.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds more like it airburst at a fairly low altitude. Nothing like as large as the Tunguska Event but along the same lines of asteroid impact that never causes a significant surface impact.

Ahh!! By 'significant surface impact' I meant a crater. That Tunguska event was somewhat of a surface disruption after all.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It was reportedly moving sat 54,000 kph. Thats the Booms. The found one 6 foot crater so far so yeah it did break up in the atmosphere.



> don't believe that it isn't related to DA14 due today


No it wasnt it came from the opposite direction. Unseen itleast publicly beforehand.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> It was reportedly moving sat 54,000 kph. Thats the Booms. The found one 6 foot crater so far so yeah it did break up in the atmosphere.
> 
> No it wasnt it came from the opposite direction. Unseen itleast publicly beforehand.


It depends on who you talk to ,Michio Kaku, a physics professor at the City University of New York says it very well could be linked.
Meteor potentially linked to asteroid 2012 DA14, expert says - CBS News


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Then Ill change my statement to read we dont know enough yet. But that flyby is coming up soon.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

http://s.telegraph.co.uk/graphics/html/Years/2013/February/images/Meteor5.png

This says they were unrelated but whats really to be believed. I think theres a group of folks that are skeptical today. But after the next few days it wont matter till the next one.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

How Fast Are You Moving When You Are Sitting Still?

The Earth spins at 700-1,000 mph depending on latitude
The Earth rotates the Sun at 67,000 mph
The Sun rotates the Galaxy at 483,000 mph
The Galaxy is moving at 1.3 million mph

ASP: How Fast Are You Moving When You Are Sitting Still?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

DA is 25k from Earth. were in the zone now where its going to makes its "pass" next hour + a couple.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

They should pass a law that makes it illegal to enter our atmosphere.:0
Maybe an immediate executive order......
Or maybe only seven at a time, of a certain size.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually this sort of thing is not at all uncommon in outer Russia. In the 1800's people near a remote forest area awoke to find a whole forest laid flat like matchsticks. I think also some time in the 60's there was a meteorite that caused a fracas like this one.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Registration should be mandatory!



ozo said:


> They should pass a law that makes it illegal to enter our atmosphere.:0
> Maybe an immediate executive order......
> Or maybe only seven at a time, of a certain size.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Actually this sort of thing is not at all uncommon in outer Russia. In the 1800's people near a remote forest area awoke to find a whole forest laid flat like matchsticks. I think also some time in the 60's there was a meteorite that caused a fracas like this one.


OI believe there was 4 meteors in Southern/Eastern Russia in the last 100 years with Tunguska being the largest. This was the largest since that event apparently. It was also an airburst event.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Asteroid D4...Predicted closest approach 17,200...Actual closest distance was 17,200. Nice and accurate by our Astronomers. ::clapping::


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Another meteor burst over Cuba. Bad day for communism I guess. RSOE has confirmed but very little news on this one a sits Cuba.

RSOE EDIS - Event into space in Cuba on Friday, 15 February, 2013 at 18:15 (06:15 PM) UTC. EDIS CODE: CO-20130215-38219-CUB


----------



## Daryn (Jan 28, 2013)

There you go we are not MAD the Meteor is a near miss tomorrow morning and I’ve seen many more near misses in the southern sky’s amazing no one looks up at the sky anymore and their all in their house’s lol. OMG I just watched a DVD called CONTAGION it’s about a worldwide pandemic it so could really happen a very good movie.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Its like signs and independence day rolled into one


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This meteor chickened and bounced off the atmosphere back into space, or maybe it was an alien spaceship that didn't want to tangle with Shane which was filmed near the Tetons-
_SHANE- "I've heard about you"
ALIEN CAPTAIN- "What have you heard Shane?"
SHANE- "I've heard that you're a low down Klingon liar!"_

_Official caption-"In 1972, an unusually bright meteor from space was witnessed bouncing off Earth's atmosphere, much like a skipping stone can bounce off of a calm lake. The impressive event lasted several seconds, was visible in daylight, and reportedly visible all the way from Utah, USA to Alberta, Canada. Pictured below, the fireball was photographed streaking above Teton mountains behind Jackson Lake, Wyoming, USA. It was possibly the size of a small truck, and would likely have created an impressive airburst were it to have struck Earth more directly"_


----------

